# Rem HD



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I patterned a 20ga load #4 the other day with a good pattern. Just a question; is it ok to use a full choke with HD? I probably wouldnt use that combo anyway, even if I could. Just wondering.


----------

